# Queen leaving litter in open area?



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi guys! 
My Queen, Kylan, just had 4 little ones a little over 3 weeks ago. She had been literally screaming at my door for the past two days, and ended up moving them into our ( large ) living room. She has them in an open area, and keeps going in and out of the back of our couch that has a hole in it. She seems to want to move them, but keeps making a deep growling noise from where she is if the kittens start crying..

What do I do?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know if it would work, but do you have any boxes with lids or a big rubbermaid storage container you vould cut a hole in the side?
Right now it sounds like she's planning on moving them to the inside of your couch!
And that's not a good idea...
Has she shown any interest in a closet maybe?
She is still going to be looking for a dark cozy, comfy place for her babies...
I know its not unusual for a mama cat to move her kittens...
You need to block off the couch hole and offer her another option. ..
Think creative...end tables, are they open or do they have doors? A closet you could let her use...
Or a clean covered box or crate back in the bedroom, just move it to a new spot in bdrm, add clean old towels or a fuzzy sheet.
Cats move their babies for instinctive reasons, so scent doesn't draw predators.
Good luck with Mama!
Maybe someone else will have some good ideas!!


----------



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

The only closet in our house is in my mothers room, and she's not too fond of crying kittens and litter boxes, lol! she has them laying on the floor still.

We have this giant chest though, that's half pulled from the corner ( just looks better that way  ) if I placed a few boxes inside, and put a blanket over everything, would that work? I really want to see these little ones develop, but I know Momma cat is uncomfortable in my room now. I have to admit that it IS starting to get stuffy with five cats in there..


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

You know what! Its worth a shot! And if you've got a big enough box she and kittens can fit in, you don't need a bunch! If all else fails, an old bed pillow for softness and a blanket would do for now...
She'll start wanting to take a little breather from her babies for a short bit, but she wants to know her babies are safe
first!
Good Luck!


----------



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh believe me, Momma really does want a break... outside.
Which is not happening until she gets spayed!

She kinda ignored the place i made for her. lol. She did climb insie the box for a little while though.

She just moved one of the kittens underneath the hanging part of a blanket we have on our couch... if that makes sense o.o aha.

I really need to find them a secure place in less than 4 hours though. I babysit, and I dont want the little ones trampled!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

How is she with you picking up the babies?
If she's calm about it, you may want to move the babies yourself, to the new safe spot! The fact she's trying to hide one baby under the corner of the cover right now, shows shes antsy to get them all safe...


----------



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

I ended up having to rush her and the kittens ( in a box ) to my room. Some family issues happened, and I didn't want them to get hurt.

She seems okay that they are sleeping & in a box now, Just been crying for me to give her more food.

I think she just wanted some room aha


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Glad you found a suitable spot for her. Give her plenty of food because she is eating for 5!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats to the new addition to your feline family 

I don't suppose there's a spare room in your home that could be setup as a temporary kitten nursery? At 3-4 weeks old, the kittens are probably starting to 'stretch their legs', so to speak, and getting quite mobile. When Newt had her litter, it was under my bed (initially in an empty space underneath my bed, then moved to an empty sock drawer several days later). At 4 weeks, I moved their nesting area from my bedroom to a spare room I fortunately had (both for the kittens' safety and for my own sanity).










I left the door open, but put a panel of wood up - high enough to keep the kittens in, but still quite easy for Newt to jump in. Maybe something similar might work for you?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Had to check in to see if you had gotten
Mama and kittens resettled! 
I finally had to hit the hay last night! (It was 2am, my time!)
Glad you made it!!


----------

